# Luftwaffe crashes in Agia Triada Greece



## sidnik77 (Feb 21, 2021)

I was wondering if someone knows for any crashes, 
probably of Ju-87 and a Ju-88 in Agia Trias, a village near Thessaloniki North Greece.
According to the locals there was in the sea a target and the bombers where practicing with concrete bombs.
Does anyone have any information?
Even a list of the planes lost in the region would be much of a help.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## sidnik77 (Feb 21, 2021)

I found out that there was an airbase in Sedes,
a nearby village from Thessaloniki and Agia Trias.
There were stationed there Ju 88.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

